# Connecticut beach cottage



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 28, 2017)

Will post before and after photos if I can

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 28, 2017)

Wtf. No photos.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 28, 2017)

Finished photos. Almost

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 28, 2017)

What a transformation! Fantastic renovation! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 28, 2017)

What a fantastic project. Can't let my wife see that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 28, 2017)

Love the floors!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 28, 2017)

Absolutely amazing Ralph. Some folks repaint the family room or a bedroom or two when they get bored. You move and restore houses . You sir might need a hobby!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 28, 2017)

Very cool beautiful little house.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 28, 2017)

I am impressed. Looking at the condition it was in when you started to where you took it as a finished project is amazing! I love the older looking kitchen appliances. But a disco ball? As lighting? Oh well. Whatever works for ya. Great job!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2017)

Great looking job Ralph, what a transformation! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 28, 2017)

That's a beautiful transformation!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 28, 2017)

Unreal! and love the appliances

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 29, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> I am impressed. Looking at the condition it was in when you started to where you took it as a finished project is amazing! I love the older looking kitchen appliances. But a disco ball? As lighting? Oh well. Whatever works for ya. Great job!


Yes, the disco ball is a bit much, but my daughter in law picked it. Counter top is not in yet and one bathroom is unfinished. Also need to wait until next winter to rebuild a deck. Easier to circumvent the zoning problems when nobody is around

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## rocky1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Man that brings back memories!! My senior year of high school I worked for a local contractor. He and one of the local house movers were distant relatives, and the two of them collaborated on what is now known as flippin a few houses. Had a lot on the edge of town where they'd set them up temporarily for overhaul. (_Most of them looked about like this one did when we started; most had been condemned I think._) We'd gut them, remodel them, they'd put up the "For Sale" sign, once sold, they'd deliver them to the buyer's lot, and set them up. We'd go out and touch them up, and hook up the plumbing. 


Very nicely done Ralph!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 29, 2017)

Been here in Ct since July 3, doing what I didn't get done in March and April when I had an abscess on my spine and severe staff infection in my blood and spine. Six weeks of i v antibiotics and a month of rest and back to work. Going back to WV to peace, serenity, and beautiful scenery until September, then back here to finish tiling the bathroom and building the deck. Plan to bring my lathe back and learn something from ripjack. (I don't know how you guys make names show up in red!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 29, 2017)

@ripjack13 will only show how to hoard wood and play with pink leather 

@Ralph Muhs just start by using the @ sign and the start typing their name. Your will see a pop up after three characters and then select the right one...voilà there you have it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Yes, the disco ball is a bit much, but my daughter in law picked it. Counter top is not in yet and one bathroom is unfinished. Also need to wait until next winter to rebuild a deck. Easier to circumvent the zoning problems when nobody is around



Ah yes, the local zoning problems. Gotta love this "free" country we live in. Never really get to own your own property because the taxes paid mean you are really just renting from the King and his Jesters. Never really get to build to your own liking because the local HOA may or may not like that you have built something they may or may not have themselves and or like themselves. And you must pay for and receive permission to hunt or fish from the King's Kingdom....

But man, I sure am glad we told the King off back in the day and learned how to live.... "free".

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 1


----------

